# Quick question on internet radio via Audi Connect



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am trying to manage the data plan for the sim card in the TT.

I was wondering: if I listen an internet radio via Audi Connect, is it the phone or the car sim card that will be used?

Of course it makes a big difference.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

SIM on the car but MMI phone app connected via car's wifi
Radio 128kbps uses 7/8 MB every 10 minutes, maps tee or aupeo 4/5 each song


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Merci Manu!

That means that if I disable Wifi hotspot, internet radio won't work?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exact! Radio and parking position and other services won't work without wifi connection


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Exact! Radio and parking position and other services won't work without wifi connection


Yippee [smiley=cheers.gif] 
I tried this today & I can now see the missing RSS feeds on the VC by connecting to the cars wifi instead of a 4g phone connection 

I can locate the cars parking position remotely using a 4g mobile connection from the connect app on my phone and aupeo now works too.

Someone did say on here that connect was getting an overhaul in July?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I hope Audi changes the service in something better but it'll requires a software update..too difficult.. maybe something in remote like for the European soccer tournament where Audi added a section to check all info about it.

Regarding the parking position, it's useful because is automatic but, you have to open every time the iPhone app and obviously it has to be connected to your wifi's car..
Second, the app need gps constantly on, it's a geofence so the battery used is 6/7% in a day, even if you close the app..
After that, I like the function but I'll do it manual with iOS 10 in maps if I need it


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I get parking location, Aupeo, Internet radio and the rest thru my iPhone SIM. I can connect it either by Bluetooth or the USB cable. I do not connect via wifi.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mmmmm something is not right...maybe you didn't know your wifi was enabled...because 100% if you turn off the wifi on your phone, the app will disappear from the media menu..
The parking position is explicit explained that will memorise a position when you leave the car's wifi...

If I'm wrong, please explain well..I didn't know without wifi after the last app update


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's where it gets confusing. I use my phone as a personal hotspot - which offers connection by wifi, Bluetooth or USB. 
As far as I'm aware I have never changed any of the wifi specific settings in the car. I'm under the impression that the car connects to my phone by Bluetooth or by USB when it's plugged in.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That's another thing... as far as I know, car connects via wifi to your hotspot to exchange any data...the only data that use the cable are the MP3 player and cover arts


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I shall check tomorrow and see if it will connect when Bluetooth and USB are not enabled.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Bluetooth is only used for music streaming from your phone without cable and for the hands free


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Right I've been out and tried it and I can confirm as you said ManuTT - the phone will provide a data connection to the car when Bluetooth and USB are not connected.
So that must have easy to set up, I don't even remember doing it. :lol: 
Now if only I could get the text messaging function to work I think I will have got everything sorted tech wise.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The annoying part is to re open the app every time you enter in the car...that's why I don't use it very often..

For text messages, did you activate in the phone settings (car), bluetooth profile, text messages?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah read the manual about text messages and the comments on here which were more useful. But can't get it to work. Tried deleting Bluetooth profile etc as suggested and set up new pairing but still no luck. 
Anyway it's not that important so I'll just give it a miss. Just don't like to be beaten. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you set on messages under profile settings, go to the Bluetooth setting on your phone and activate all option also there


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Done all of that. 
I wonder whether testing it by sending myself text messages makes any difference. Or whether it can't handle iMessages.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Back to the drawing board again :? I have lost the RSS feeds again today. Wifi connected, Bluetooth connected, connect app open.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Personal feed rss are added from my Audi web site then they Armani there with or without app, sim pra whatever happen!
Tell me your procedure for messages set up..it's not easy but we can do it!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok ManuTT I'll note all the settings on the MMI and my phone tomorrow and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi ManuTT here are message settings on my car -
Phone menu > various options available including Text message (iPhoneSE).
Phone menu > Text message settings > Text message notification > ticked.
Bluetooth > BT Audio player > ticked.
BT Profile > Handsfree gives Disconnect as an option but below that - Messages "Disconnect" is greyed out and not selectable ??
In the Phone menu > Text messages (iPhoneSE) > Inbox > Text message settings > Text message notification > ticked.
Phone menu > Volume settings > Message volume is set at 50%.

On my phone under BT settings > Show notifications > ticked. Everything else is also selected.
There are no relevant settings under Messages on the phone.

If you can offer any advice on where I am going wrong or why Messages "Disconnect" is greyed out that would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Did you connect handsfree? Maybe after that messages becomes white.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

No it was already connected handsfree.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have, settings (where you change the language), manager, option button on phone (first voice), show Bluetooth profile and here you have to tick all 4 options


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

All four are Connected but "Disconnect " for Messages and Directory/contacts are both greyed out.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok so you did activate them...today I checked and also on my car messages was grey...moment of panic!!
When you receive a message, a green exclamation mark should appear above the phone/signal bars, does it?!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

No they've been activated for 2 weeks. 
No exclamation mark when my phone receives s message.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Odd but I don't have any ideas at the moment..forget the device from your Bluetooth settings and from your car too then pair again


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Right I've cracked it. I did delete the Bluetooth profiles in both the car and my phone - again :roll: - and paired them again and set them up but still no joy.
As a last resort I tried out an idea. I'd been testing the message function by sending myself messages from my own phone. I tried sending myself messages from my wife's phone and they all came through. I later found that if I put my phone to sleep immediately after sending myself a message then that too shows up in the VC. 
Basically it seems that if your phone is active when a message comes in then the message goes to the phone only .


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mmmm yeah sometime the car doesn't sync immediately..but the worst part is, when you read a message on the car, the notify remains on the phone..plus, the car warns you only for one message.
If you receive 2 or more messages and you didn't have read them, you receive only 1 beep!


----------

